# blue cofidis 595?



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

came across this earlier;










i believe the article is in french;

Et un vlo, un ! - AC ALIZAY


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Estonian National Champ's bike.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

it looks so much nicer than the red cofidis bike, i wonder why look hates the color blue? every bike is a combo or white,black,red unless its the mondrian


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like it could be Rein Tarramaae's bike.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

They sold the 586 in Blue in Europe in 2009. I thought it was one of their best looking bikes ever. I had to maneuver quite a bit to get one here in the states. The dealers didn't want them and decided it would be better not to import them. Look doesn't hate blue, the U.S. dealers do!


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

That thing does look awesome. Would look even nicer w/ SRAM Red and different wheels.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the colour and colour matched wheels would look even better 

Twiggy


----------

